# + Opk- Ovidrel shot- IUI timing???



## jamie2882

I went in for a scan this morning CD15, the RE said I had one follicle that was ready and to trigger tonight with Ovidrel and the IUI is scheduled for CD17 in the morning. Exactly 36 hours after the trigger. This seems to be normal. But I had a +opk this afternoon. Usually I O the night after, I feel it at night. I don't want to call my RE back because she warned against me still temping and using opk's. She said I'd confuse and worry myself. :dohh:(exactly what I did). I know most people have IUI's the day after LH surge. But I also read that an Ovidrel shot causes continued maturation until it releases, always 36-40 hours later. SO is the Ovidrel overriding my natural LH surge?? Is that why Re's can be more precise with timing if you trigger O?? This would be good since I always release an immature and un-fertalizable egg each month. Even on Clomid...


----------



## Doingit4us

Did you take Clomid this cycle? It can give you a false positive on OPKs. If not, I would call your doctor and let them know. At each of my appts my FS checks for my LH surge. If I don't have one they will trigger me there. That leds me to think that if I were to surge on my own, they would not trigger me. Good Luck!


----------



## seoj

I didn't get a trigger personally... but I did use an OPK to track my Ov time after being on Clomid and was scheduled the next morning for the IUI. I believe the paperwork I have says if they do trigger Ov, then I'd go in 2 days later for the IUI. 

It sounds like your body is just gearing up to release the egg, but the trigger would override it so that a more mature egg is released. Similar to what you were thinking. I would just listen to your doc hun and try not to worry about it... I KNOW that is much easier said than done... I questioned everything in my head after my IUI... was it too soon? Too late? Will the sperm last in there till the egg is released? LOL. It's really hard not to over think these things... we ARE women! haha. 

But we just have to trust that the specialists do know what they are doing... and it will all work out in the end ;) 

Best of luck to you hun!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jamie2882

Thanks for the answers! I did the trigger and I think O'd in the middle of the night last night, IUI is this morning so I think we're good! My RE said her hardest thing with patients is getting them to let go of control and all the methods and things they are used to doing. I find this true, you do these things for years, temp, opk, etc. and then I'm told to stop. Its hard. But letting go sounds nice in theory...lol Thanks!


----------



## seoj

Letting go is the hardest part... I just try to focus on the things I can control (lol) then know the rest is in fates hands... and it WILL happen!!!! 

Best of luck to you hun! Sounds like the timing was perfect ;) I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrstruth

My re sent my prescription. In it was letrozole and ovidrel on the letrozole it says start CD 3 the nurse told me to do my ovidrel Cd3 as well which will be Jan 3 but I dont think that's right. And should I be doing clomids and the letrozole?can someone help


----------

